# Где скачать дельты для исходников ядра и т.п.

## Jekpol

Где скачать дельты для исходников ядра и т.п.(как напрмер xdelta для kde с сервера ftp.kde.org? Deltup не предлагать, он не работает уже больше месяца. Дайте ссылочки, если кто знает.

----------

## van1llaman

Да вроде нигде.

Кстате, кто знает: deltup совсем помер что ли? такая вешь хорошая была.

----------

## fank

вот-вот, весьма насущный вопросец...

а то я уже собрался было научиться программить и написать самому deltup-сервер   :Laughing: 

теоретически можно попросить кого-нить сделать такую дельту и закинуть.....ну например на расшаренное мыло, народ вообще такую схему использует, примеры есть, например, на gmail места много...

простейший скрипт для IMAP-проверки сможет даже проверять несколько таких ящиков, если места не хватит на одном

----------

## Jekpol

Да deltup-server уже написан и предлагается на gentoo.ru (см http://gentoo.ru/node/2088). Вся проблема, кто разместит у себя этот скрипт (важно чтобы работало не так как оригинальный). Может тогда кто-нить кинет мне дельту с linux-2.6.14 на linux-2.6.15 ?

----------

## 046

дельта сильно меньше патча в 2-4 мб?

----------

## Jekpol

 *046 wrote:*   

> дельта сильно меньше патча в 2-4 мб?

 

Не сравнивал.

----------

## 046

Я вот пользуюсь патчами и не жужжу  :Wink: 

Только  1 недостаток не совпадают контрольные суммы.

----------

## Jekpol

просветите как сделать из 2.6.14 с помощью патча 2.6.15?

----------

## 046

Получаешь патч

http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/patch-2.6.15.bz2

Применяешь его.

В README написано, с примерами  :Smile: 

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> просветите как сделать из 2.6.14 с помощью патча 2.6.15?

 

```
$ edelta -mj linux-2.6.14.tar.bz2 linux-2.6.15.tar.bz2 /tmp/linux-2.6.14.tar.bz2-linux-2.6.15.tar.bz2.dtu

Patch is 3.849563 times smaller.

$ wc -c /tmp/linux-2.6.14.tar.bz2-linux-2.6.15.tar.bz2.dtu

10347367 /tmp/linux-2.6.14.tar.bz2-linux-2.6.15.tar.bz2.dtu

```

чёт многовато получилось...

попробуем так

```

$ edelta -mj -b 9 linux-2.6.14.tar.bz2 linux-2.6.15.tar.bz2 /tmp/linux-2.6.14.tar.bz2-linux-2.6.15.tar.bz2.dtu-bzipped9

Patch is 16.559453 times smaller.

$ wc -c /tmp/linux-2.6.14.tar.bz2-linux-2.6.15.tar.bz2.dtu-bzipped9

2405444 /tmp/linux-2.6.14.tar.bz2-linux-2.6.15.tar.bz2.dtu-bzipped9

```

вот это уже поинтереснее

остальные методы

```
$ edelta -mj -g 9 linux-2.6.14.tar.bz2 linux-2.6.15.tar.bz2 /tmp/linux-2.6.14.tar.bz2-linux-2.6.15.tar.bz2.dtu-gzipped9

Patch is 14.883980 times smaller.

$ wc -c /tmp/linux-2.6.14.tar.bz2-linux-2.6.15.tar.bz2.dtu-gzipped9

2676222 /tmp/linux-2.6.14.tar.bz2-linux-2.6.15.tar.bz2.dtu-gzipped9

$ edelta -mj -g 9 linux-2.6.14.tar.bz2 linux-2.6.15.tar.bz2 /tmp/linux-2.6.14.tar.bz2-linux-2.6.15.tar.bz2.dtu-internal_zlib

Patch is 14.883980 times smaller.

$ wc -c /tmp/linux-2.6.14.tar.bz2-linux-2.6.15.tar.bz2.dtu-internal_zlib

2676222 /tmp/linux-2.6.14.tar.bz2-linux-2.6.15.tar.bz2.dtu-internal_zlib

```

во как

----------

## Jekpol

Собственно мне нужно было саму дельту, а не как ее сделать. Но все уже получилось через патч. Всем спасибо!

----------

